# How to replace lights for proto 2000?



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi folks,

My proto E6 lights suddenly failed when I ran it using a 16 volt DC controller.

I believe my unit is a DCC unit (it has this diode and resistor electronics at the back of the chassis, I was not the initial owner).

I studied the light bulb in the plastic casing, it doesn't seemed burnt, did I burn the diode and resistors?

How can I replace the proto lights? Where can I buy them online?


Help pls. Thanks 
Kiong


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

The bulb should just slide out of the body (press-fit), then just cut the wires and solder in a new one. You can order replacement parts directly from Walther's or replace with aftermarket.

Some of the more electrically inclined folks on here will probably chime in with aftermarket options.


----------



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

There is this transparent plastic body that encased the old bulb such that 1 bulb does to the headlights and side hazard lights. I can't find a way to open this casing to remove the old faulty bulb...anyone?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

FYI...I've had really good luck with Walther's Customer Service. It may take a couple of days but they'll respond with the information you need if no one else can help you. (I don't have their E6, I've got a Proto GP38-2 and a GP15)


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

I don't have any Proto locos, but it sounds like the bulb/LED is press fit into a light pipe assembly. Will it move at all? Do the Protos come with parts schematics? If not, try looking on line for one, that might help you figure out if the bulb can be replaced by itself (one would think) or if the whole molded light pipe assembly needs to be replaced as a unit.


----------



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

hi guys,

I drilled out the plastic sprues holding the light pipe and removed the burnt bulb (yes it did burn with 18V...okay no more tyco power pack for protos)...now I am waiting for the LEDs to arrive from hong kong, hopefully I can find a way to connect and fit it into the light pipe. I have tried some old life like bulbs, they light up but too big to close the light pipe assembly.


----------



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

*Loco Front lights- cool white or orangey warm?*

Dear friends,

For locos 1950-1960s, do we use white lights or orange lights?

How about today?

Kiong


----------

